
Teacher Tells Off Neil Armstrong for Faking the Moon Landing - charles_f
https://kottke.org/20/06/teacher-tells-off-neil-armstrong-for-faking-the-moon-landing
======
danpalmer
An interesting angle I learnt recently that I hadn’t considered on why the
landings weren’t faked: they didn’t have the camera technology to do it.

Apparently camera tech at the time for slow motion (for the movement in low
gravity) made the ~hour long takes essentially impossible. I hadn’t realised
that the recordings were single takes, but to slow down to quarter speed,
maintaining ~30fps broadcast quality, would require 120fps cameras that didn’t
exist, and more continuous tape recording than was possible by several orders
of magnitude.

We really were in the very early days of video/TV technology, and it wasn’t
until these technologies improved and we collectively forgot how they were
that the theories really started to get going.

[https://youtu.be/_loUDS4c3Cs](https://youtu.be/_loUDS4c3Cs)

~~~
SahAssar
> than was possible by several orders of magnitude.

Nitpicking here, but it clearly couldn't have been by "several orders of
magnitude" since they were using tape that was 1/4th of that for the actual
recording.

~~~
thephyber
I think the argument is that the landing was broadcast televised (streamed,
not filmed).

The linked video seems to compare the "instant replay" drive (rather than a
traditional film camera) for the orders of magnitude. The similar comparison
of film-to-film seems to have ore to do with splicing and the switchover from
one reel to another.

Anyway you look at it, conspiracy theorists will always say "they had 2% of US
GDP for a decade... they could have invented any number of technologies to
assist with the filming".

------
tsomctl
The way I look at it, the Soviet Union would have been closely monitoring the
moon landing. If they had a reason to believe that it was faked, they wouldn't
have hesitated to say so.

~~~
addicted
The Soviet response basically eliminates any conspiracy theory.

While the moon landings obviously were not plastered all over the news media,
the Soviets almost universally, although quietly, praised and congratulated
the astronauts and NASA on their achievement.

If the landing was faked the response would have been drastically different.

~~~
tcmb
Interesting to think that nowadays this might actually happen, i.e. some
country or power might actually call the opposing power's achievement a fake,
despite knowing it is true.

Back in the day there was a lot less information available for everyone, yet
today this seems more likely to happen.

------
dventimi
Buzz Aldrin took a more direct approach with skeptics.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrtye8nhC30](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrtye8nhC30)

~~~
ta17711771
Came here for this.

Don't even have to open it - it's a solid punch.

------
thephyber
I have long believed that the human mind is just a massive machine extremely
capable of finding patterns, even when no pattern exists.

It only takes a few stars in the sky for us to see a polygon of a greek hunter
or a lion or a scorpion. We quickly forget all of the plethora of times we
look at clouds and see no distinct shapes, but the second we see a human face
or a dog in the tufts of cloud, we get excited and forget the likelihood of an
oasis or mirage.

As soon as we get some hint of signal, our brain insists that it try to
rationalize it as a pattern and we must go through a painful process to let
our ego down gently if we are not to believe we have found a real "signal in
the noise".

------
kiddico
"[...] [Name Withheld]"

Followed by: "Mr. Whitman, [...]"

Nailed it.

------
charles_f
> all the evidence circulating the globe [...]

But I thought it was flat?

~~~
krapp
It was flat, until the Elves receded to the West, then it became round.

~~~
craftinator
The flattening field projected by the Silmarils disappeared with them.

------
pipopipo2
\- A Russian computer vision PHD did a study of the entire Apollo mission
footage and prove 100% that the whole thing was made in a studio. The lights,
the background, everything prove this fact beyond any doubt. - The story of
"oh the 400000 people involved would have spoken" is accepted by people who
have never worked in a big company, or on a very big project. Everything is
siloed. The number of people seeing the full picture on any endeavor is always
very small. All those organisations work in a pyramid way. The one privy and
understanding the truth were a very tiny group at the top and we probably
don't even know their names. And let's be clear, a number of useful things
came out of the people working on the Apollo mission. It was not all about the
faking of course. - The story about "the Russians would have known and spoke"
does not make sense when you know that at some level, they are no countries !
It well described in numerous places (books, documentaries), that the one
really in power are cross border, international etc... See the footage between
Medvedev and Obama some years ago. Does it seem like leaders in conflict. At
some level, the earth is addressed as one. The countries are artificial
constructs. Yes they are wars, they are races for technology etc.... but there
exist a level where those things are just part of the divide and conquer, as
well as distract from real truths. So some Russians probably knew but would
not make any sense to end the phony countries war/conflict. Just think that
Eisenhower daughter married a Russian astronauts, and that Werner Von Braun
was an ex Nazi. Why isn't this more widely mentioned ? Does it make sense in a
context of countries really fighting each other ? - There is this push
recently for saying "oh it would have been more simple to really go there than
to fake it". How can someone be so brainwashed and stupid to end up with some
argument. This people saying that probably do not have kids born in the
internet age with mobiles, and flat screen at home etc... Try to explain them
we went to the moon 50 years ago before all of that....And don't tell me about
the little robot on the surface of Mars, the Moon, or whatever.... - The
deflector story is laughable. Do some research to what the official claim
about that is. It's a shocker. Basically the laser signal is supposed to be so
faint when back from the moon that they could be picking any random signals
and make it appear as the ray of light back from the mirror. It's really an
abuse of weakness and ignorance. In his response Armstrong is here typically
looking down on the whole fooled population when throwing this argument. Sorry
if it's that hard to really accept the whole thing was phony but we really
need to grow and move beyond accepting the lies and stop calling names people
who did their own search and know what's real. You can be educated,
knowledgeable, have a sort of normal life and still fully be aware that no we
did not sent military agent hundreds miles away in a rocket to play golf !! no
we did not do that and I also doubt Elon Musk sent a Tesla car in space. We
have urgent important real problems to tackle and should put all this space
distraction to rest for now. We should be considering space once we have
managed to really have a full understanding of what is really happening on the
ground around us.

~~~
blaser-waffle
A 6 hour old account spouting off about how moon landings were faked.

Low effort, IMO.

The serious trolls and professional shills have accounts that are years old
and have longer post histories.

~~~
pipopipo2
spouting ? those are facts... ycombinator is testing the level of awareness
from its community that's it. But the case has been closed long ago with an
overwhelming amount of scientific evidence backed by real proven sound facts !
Sorry if it is hard to accept. Example:
[https://www.aulis.com/raytracing_as11.htm](https://www.aulis.com/raytracing_as11.htm)

------
sharemywin
Very clever directing to them to your shills.

